# Speed Treater



## justmark (Apr 12, 2008)

I have been running the speed treater for about a month now I must say I can not believe I have been spraying shirts with a power sprayer the last 5 1/2 years. This machine is awesome. It is quick about 20 seconds to pre-treat a shirt and the coating of the pre-treatment is very even and uniform. OMG and no pre treatment on the walls. I do not believe we have goofed up one shirt because of pre treatment issues since we started using the speed treater. We are getting better results and using less pre treatment. This machine is trully wonderful.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I see your drilled and satisfy with the machine result. Hand touch and machine touch are so different way. However, one nozzle sprays not even amount of pretreat to shirts. Center vs edge. edge received distance x less amount. Multiple nozzle with over wrap will deliver correct/even amount pts. Well got go to next stop. Bye OZ.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

justmark said:


> I have been running the speed treater for about a month now I must say I can not believe I have been spraying shirts with a power sprayer the last 5 1/2 years. This machine is awesome. It is quick about 20 seconds to pre-treat a shirt and the coating of the pre-treatment is very even and uniform. OMG and no pre treatment on the walls. I do not believe we have goofed up one shirt because of pre treatment issues since we started using the speed treater. We are getting better results and using less pre treatment. This machine is trully wonderful.




Mark,

Great to hear that you are very happy with our SpeedTreater Automatic Pretreater. The automation is a dramatic change from spraying pretreatment by hand. We use a unique spray valve system on the SpeedTreater that allows it to spray evenly across the garments.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------

